# Took Tibbers Outside!!



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

I decided since it was really nice out (FINALLY) today, I would take Tibbers outside for the first time. She did not know what to do with herself. Lol. Here are some pictures. :3








































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So, so cute! Love the pics of her in the flowers! Do be careful, though, as I believe she could get a sunburn if out for too long.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

She looks so happy!! 

I'm glad you were finally able to take her out. Hopefully, she'll be able to make many more trips outside with you. 

You could even make a Photo Journal of her adventures in the great outdoors.


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> So, so cute! Love the pics of her in the flowers! Do be careful, though, as I believe she could get a sunburn if out for too long.


Yeah. I didn't have her out for too long. I'm going to look into getting some baby sun screen if I want to take her out more often. I moved her from the sunny area to a shady area shortly after taking a few pictures. She did seem to have fun though. And I love the flower pictures. :3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Kaliloca said:


> She looks so happy!!
> 
> I'm glad you were finally able to take her out. Hopefully, she'll be able to make many more trips outside with you.
> 
> You could even make a Photo Journal of her adventures in the great outdoors.


I hope she was happy! Haha.

I hope she can too. She's too cutes!! And I love natural light photos.

Ooh. I should definitely do that. It'd be great.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Aww, she looks so excited!!!! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Aww, she looks so excited!!!! Beautiful pictures!


Hehe. Thanks. I used my phone cause I couldn't find the camera. I think they turned out pretty alright though. :3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

PandaCobain said:


> Hehe. Thanks. I used my phone cause I couldn't find the camera. I think they turned out pretty alright though. :3
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ugh, okay, now I'm just mad! When I take pictures on my phone, does it look like that? No!


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Ugh, okay, now I'm just mad! When I take pictures on my phone, does it look like that? No!


Awe! Haha. My phone camera is pretty good. I have a Samsung Galaxy S 3 so... xD Also the light helped a lot. Though it did make her look glowy...

So I decided to try messing with a few of my favorites on instagram and this is what happened....























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Some great shots! And she is such a doll <3
I was going to say you should probably get her some sunscreen as well lol.


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

PandaBruja said:


> Some great shots! And she is such a doll <3
> I was going to say you should probably get her some sunscreen as well lol.


Lol. I def will be getting hher some. Tried to help get the fish out of our pool today and caked on sinscreen for me. I burn easy so me and her will def but sunscreened up! Haha.

And thanks! She was so confused at first. And then finally I got her to adventure a little bit so I could take some pics but then she just came right back to my lap and kept running around me. Glad to know I was her safety blanket. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Ohyeah!! Decided to instagram up 2 more photos.... And here they are. Lol.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Can't tell coz I'm on my phone & the pics aren't clear, but is she on a harness. If not, did she stay by your side....I would be scared my ratties would run off & I would never see them again lol.


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Eden10 said:


> Can't tell coz I'm on my phone & the pics aren't clear, but is she on a harness. If not, did she stay by your side....I would be scared my ratties would run off & I would never see them again lol.


She stayed right under me. Or ran right back to me if she walked even a tiny bit away from me. She's too small for the harnesses we have. She kept running around me and stickin to me like glue then take a few steps away then come right back.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

PandaCobain said:


> View attachment 40330


Beautiful photo! She almost looks like a Spring lamb!


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Hephaestion said:


> Beautiful photo! She almost looks like a Spring lamb!


Awe. Thanks! :3 I hope to get many more great photos. ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Sooooo cute wat is ur instagram

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Kyleee Dupper said:


> Sooooo cute wat is ur instagram
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awe! Thanks! It is PandaCobain. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ok thnx i will go check it out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Kyleee Dupper said:


> Ok thnx i will go check it out
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome. Thanks!  I'm trying to get some photos from today to upload into it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Cool i am following i luv ur pics

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Took everyone out a little bit ago while it was still warm but the sun wasn't blaring down on us and here is the outcome!! 

The Tunnel




















The Umbrella














Random




















This pose tho.....









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh. Oops. Meant to post this under Tunnel.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! You are a talented photographer! I love photography too, but I have a really crappy camera, lol! I've gotten some really good pics out of it, but it's still crappy.


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Oh my goodness!!! You are a talented photographer! I love photography too, but I have a really crappy camera, lol! I've gotten some really good pics out of it, but it's still crappy.


Awe. Thanks! And the funny thing is I take these pics with my phone!! Haha. It's got a really good camera. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

What do you have them inside? It kind of looked like an empty kiddie pool but I could be wrong. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Debra said:


> What do you have them inside? It kind of looked like an empty kiddie pool but I could be wrong. Lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep! My gap bought it to temporarily put our turtles in. We decided to let the ratties play in it. I of course make sure the bottom is hot and that it's in the shade before I take them out. xD Wouldnt want their little paws to burn.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

That is awesome. I am going to have to look for one myself not only for outdoors but indoors too. (My place is proving very hard to rat proof for play time)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Debra said:


> That is awesome. I am going to have to look for one myself not only for outdoors but indoors too. (My place is proving very hard to rat proof for play time)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This one was found at a thrift store. Probably cost $5-$10.  see if any thrift stores around you have any before you go buy one from anywhere else.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

